# Extremely nautious??? Can't eat!



## Guest (Mar 31, 1999)

I'm sorta at my witts end.. I've been extremely nautious for about a week it seems to be getting worse, I don't even want to look at food. I'm getting a little scared. Is anyone else experienceing this and what can I do to help it???


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 1999)

Cher, I'm afraid I can't remember other posts of yours - have you been through all the tests - upper and lower GI, endoscopy and/or colonoscopy? Have you seen a physician for your symptoms - because that is definitely the place to start. You also don't mention whether or not you've experienced D or C with the nausea. I definitely experience nausea with my ibs - but it's usually associated with a bad episode and is short-lived. The most nausea I've experienced has been with this soon to be extracted gallbladder - I was nauseous for almost three months until I stopped eating all fat. I still have nausea, but not as much as before. I know how scared I was during those months - I thought it HAD to be something serious (I am thankful it is only a toes-up gallbladder). Please check it out with your doctor - it could be many things. Have you tried anti-nausea medications and do they help? I hope you feel better soon.Kathy


----------



## charlie (Jan 15, 2000)

chersee if your doc can give you phenagren to help your nausa, or i think the over the counter dramamine might do it,its what you take for motion sickness charlie


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 1999)

i take Phenergan for nausea every night and i don't know where i'd be without it. maybe the doc will give you some.i hope you feel better.


----------



## NancyG (Sep 1, 2000)

Hi Cher. It sounds like you are in pretty ruff shape. I have had IBS for 17 years now. I have been through the works with this. My suggestion to you is please take a look at your food content. Food is very improtant with IBS. If you are drinking something or eating something that is making the bowel irratable it will trigger the spasms. Ex. Soda fatty foods, sugars, caffiene, sometimes dairy products. The doctors dont tell you any of this. You have to be a detective and do it your self. You can overcome this. It is possible. Really. Would love to chat with you about it Maybe i can shed some light for you . I have been there and know what it feels like. I am now medication free I know I can help you email me. Dont give up and I will wait to hear from you. The worst thing to do is to not eat. You must feed your Bowel. It sounds crazy but its true. Believe me. Take care for now.


----------



## Danielle (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Cher,The same thing happened to me earlier this month. I was extremely stressed out and that seemed to cause extreme nausea which wouldn't go away for a week. I barely ate anything at all. I posted a message on the board, and some people recommended Gravol (which you can get at any drug store) and it worked for me. I started eating again, little by little. First soup, and then bread and rice. Eventually, I started eating normally again. I often get bouts of nausea that last for about a week, but I don't think it's anything to be worried about as long as you've had all those tests done to rule out anything serious. I've had an upper GI and abdominal ultrasound to check out my organs. If you haven't had those tests done, I would recommend them just in case. Saves you from worrying about the possibility of serious problems too.Take care.Danielle


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Ditto to Danille's post. I too get long bouts of nausea where I just cannot eat. I have had a whole bunch of tests and there isn't anything serious causing me to be that way. It's just one of the many things to deal with! I haven't tried any meds for that, but that could be worth a try.Ty


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 1999)

Hi guys, Thanks so much for your posts. I'm continuing to be very nautious and am getting really frustrated about it. I'm also waking up in the middle of the night with D. So it's not much fun. I'm literally forcing myself to eat, not much but a little. I will try the meds that you have discussed and see if that will help. Something has too, I'm experiencing quite a bit of stress these days so maybe that is what's happening. I can't tell you what it means to have someone to talk about this who understands! Thanks so much!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2000)

I am in my sixth month and I am still very nauseous. I have been taking Phenagren and I am all for it! Take it from me, I have been hospitalized for beening so sick. I'm not sure what I would have done without it. I to asked all the questions on how harmful it would be to the baby or even to myself but my DR. has resured me that there are none. So for all you out there who cannot eat I would sugest you trying Phenagren. I take it in shot form because I to could not even drink water.[This message has been edited by Lenore (edited 08-09-2000).]


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Yes , Phenergan is about the best for being Nauseated.But , another excellent product over the counter is " Meclizine HCL"You can get it at any pharmacy , just ask for it ! I use it all the time if my doctor is booked and I cannot get in to get the Phenergan.Both are excellent products.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2000)

Phenergan didn't help me. It just put me to sleep. Also, I was worried it had anticholinergic effects and could not handle any C. Anyway, it did little. Nausea for me is caused by gas and C that won't come out. When I explode (expelling lots of gas and D), the nausea disappears. Unfortunately, that doesn't happen often. Traditional "upset stomach" or "acid indigestion" remedies do not work for my nausea as it is more inert and inactive and "under-upset."


----------

